

YC Company stealing code from another YC Company - patriley
http://i.imgur.com/qQk2n.jpg

======
relaunched
If you've been around the internet for more than 3 months, you'll realize that
this is nothing more than a compliment to the designer.

The net is collaborative. And using a popular, common layout is a way to de-
risk an important part of your business, the customer facing part. Also, the
more familiar a page is to the user, the better. Both pages are very common,
popular grid layout that are clean and relatively easy to create, using any
number of libraries.

If Dieter Rams can take what apple did as a complement, so you everyone else.

------
priley
This is actually been posted by the founder of Politify. He's impersonating
me, Patrick Riley. Grow up, dude. Impersonation in the state of California is
illegal.

~~~
Politify
First of all, this account isn't me. Second, you're not allowed to post my
name like this. Patrick are you losing your mind?

~~~
rpm4321
It's kind of odd that you would randomly happen upon this thread otherwise.
And within 40 minutes of Patrick's post?

~~~
priley
Agreed. What's odd is how the Politify founder (who applied to YC as
WellFrankly) posted the same posting and image at exactly the same time as the
fake account that he used my name for (which he is now denying.)

This is the same Politify guy who posted fake images on Reddit, and upvoted it
using fake accounts. Sigh.

<https://www.google.com/search?q=reddit+politify+downvote>
<http://www.flipmeme.com/image/pS4gZ>

~~~
Politify
Patrick, I encourage you to look up the terms non sequitur and ad hominem.
Good thing you didn't go to law school because you're not very good at making
sense. I'd like you to remove my name from your posts.

